# Cadence 16.5  No Layout?



## humadera1 (Nov 10, 2011)

Hola  Quiero migrar de  Orcad 16.2 a  Cadence 16.5    por que no puedo correr  la Vs 16.2 en Windows 7 ultimate solo se puede instalar en Windows XP y demas Vs antiguas

Lo que no he podido encontrar en la misma web de Cadence, es que en la Vs 16.5 no mencionan para nada  la poderosa   Layout y Layout Plus   

en esta Vs al parecer solo biene :

- OrCAD FPGA System Planner
- OrCAD Capture and Capture CIS
- ActiveParts Portal 
- OrCAD Signal Explorer
- PSpice A/D and Advanced Analysis
- OrCAD PCB Designer


Algun usuario que ya tenga Cadence 16.5 y pueda corroborar si no hay Layout en Cadence?

tengo muchas librerias diseñadas por mi cuenta en Layout y la verdad no me gustaria tener que volver a hacer todo eso    son como 150 diseños propios


----------



## Bartolome (Nov 10, 2011)

Layout es otra historia.
Pero viene una utilidad que te permite pasar de layout a PCB editor


----------



## humadera1 (Nov 11, 2011)

Nuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
No puede ser,   espero que no sea un martirio migrar archivos de  Layout a PCB editor y demas


----------



## vallesanta (May 28, 2012)

hola ps e estaado mirando en otros blogds y dice q solo si se tiene la licencia original cadence te proveera de el layout si de todas maneras ya saben como conseguirlo me seria de ran ayuda gracias


----------

